
Dbanay/Smalltalk – “by the blue book” C++ implementation of Smalltalk-80 - todsacerdoti
https://github.com/dbanay/Smalltalk
======
kencausey
Slight off-topic but: The author may not be aware that MVC (the classic
Smalltalk look) is still supported in Squeak (and maybe Pharo, although I
suspect not.) You just create a new MVC project. That said, since it isn't
often used some bit-rot is almost inevitable.

